# Things to know about '04 Altima



## jcgss77 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello all, I am considering purchasing a 2004 Altima 2.5 SL, and I am wondering if there are any maintenance issues I could be looking at for it. The car has 125k miles on it, and seems to have been taken care of well.


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

I also have an 04 Altima and I will tell you the things I have come across. The motor mounts crack and makes a bumping sound, there's four of them. The catalytic converters are pretty bad about leaking and having to be replaced at higher miles. The alternator pulley starts making noise at low RPM causing you to think it's the A/C or something but it's most common to be the alternator pulley. That's about all of the issues I have had. It's been a very good car to me besides those few issues which you can all fix yourself.


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh yeah the crankshaft/camshaft sensors are bad about going out. I took mine to the shop for that and it was around two hundred to have them both replaced.


----------



## jcgss77 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you for your quick reply. I used to work for a parts store, so I was aware of the crankshaft and camshaft sensor issues. The others are a good heads up. How about the timing chain? I know that the newer ones are about 100k miles for replacement, are you aware of the recommended service for that?


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

I am not. I have not had any trouble with mine and from all of the forums that I read that's not a very big issue with the 04 Altimas.


----------

